
I'm creating this fb group so it's easier to rent a place as a remote developer - MarvelousWololo
https://www.facebook.com/groups/657254981406899/photos/
======
MarvelousWololo
as a remote dev i usually do my bookings on airbnb or booking but sometimes i
wish the place i rented were specifically target for tech people. like with
good, fast and reliable internet connections. good and easy access to public
transportation. and inspiring views. i wonder if there are other remote devs
around here who would be interested by that.

